# Original? Statement of Account (SA300 or SA302)



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello! Just a quick question, when submitting for spouse visa, does my sponsor/spouse's Statement of Account (SA300 or SA302) need to be an original? He's in the UK right now, and I'm in the US, and I didn't know if he needs to overnight it or if he can just scan it to me. 

(He is American also, has indefinite leave to remain)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Original is always better. If it's a copy, you need to explain why in an attached note.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

I figured  It's just the last piece of info and I got my biometrics on Tuesday, so I'm on a deadline. (I know, have everything ready before I do that!)


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Joppa, I guess I should follow up that comment with is it a acceptable 'excuse' if you do provide a copy? Just because I'm in the US and he's in the UK and the documents were just received to him in the UK I'm not sure will fly?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If an original document is actually available, it should be submitted, even if has to be specifically sent over to US.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok. I want to do this right, so I think the answer is to have him overnight it! I've already spent to much on this, don't want to be denied over a original document issue.

With that being said, I submitted my online application on the 15th of April. Intended date of departure on the 5th. But by the time I send my packet that date will be past, so I am including a secondary option in my packet. Do you think there will be an issue with that?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. They will just date your visa from the day they issue it.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent. Thank you Jopppa!


----------

